# US lags behind Germany and China



## Political Junky (Jan 19, 2018)

*Way to go, Trump.*

China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership

The U.S. traditionally takes point in the search for common approaches to the big global issues of the day at G-20 summits. Not this time.

When world leaders meet in Hamburg on Friday, China and Germany will move in to usurp the U.S.’s role.

The two industrial powerhouses of Asia and Europe are being nudged into an informal alliance to pick up the leadership baton that the U.S. is accused of having dropped since President Donald Trump’s inauguration earlier this year, according to diplomats and officials from several Group of 20 members.
<more>


----------



## theHawk (Jan 19, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> *Way to go, Trump.*
> 
> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> ...


The only thing Germany is leading are globalist assclowns.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 19, 2018)

A Chimp; would make better policy than Merkel.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 19, 2018)

if Germany is  the free world leader now,how come we still have bases over there?....just asking?.....


----------



## Meathead (Jan 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> A Chimp; would make better policy than Merkel.


She's bringing in as many as she can. Same ploy the Dems are insisting on.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2018)

Why do leftist always post negative things about America?


I challenge you to find an op, buy a leftist, that openly supports or praises America or Americans.


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

Hate to tell you Yanks,No one listens to you anymore...in the end you have nothing to SAY or CONTRIBUTE your total BULLSHIT has caught up with you...You are a NEGATIVE People these days,Your Furher wanted internal isolation,and he got his Trumpland...but No one wants to visit because you all have become a BORE


----------



## harmonica (Jan 19, 2018)

I always knew the Germans were the '''Master _Race_'''''
the Germans have always had a disciplined/orderly/organized/industrious/innovative/etc culture
the Japanese also


----------



## JGalt (Jan 19, 2018)

Fuck the G-20 summits. The only thing they accomplish there is how to redistribute wealthy nation's resources to poorer nations. It's an exercise in globalism and we're not playing that shit any more.


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> A Chimp; would make better policy than Merkel.


Thanks for offering


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 19, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> *Way to go, Trump.*
> 
> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> ...





Political Junky said:


> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> The U.S. traditionally takes point in the search for common approaches to the big global issues of the day at G-20 summits. Not this time.  When world leaders meet in Hamburg on Friday, China and Germany will move in to usurp the U.S.’s role.



Unfortunately, once the world gets a taste of a different approach to leadership by others, there'll be no recovering our heretofore unquestioned global diplomatic and policy primacy.  Some of it may be recoverable, but all if won't be.


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

JGalt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to tell you Yanks,No one listens to you anymore...in the end you have nothing to SAY or CONTRIBUTE your total BULLSHIT has caught up with you...You are a NEGATIVE People these days,Your Furher wanted internal isolation,and he got his Trumpland...but No one wants to visit because you all have become a BORE
> ...


WE DID,WHAT YOU ARE INCAPABLE OF DOING...We are JUST NOT INTERESTED IN A FAILING SELF OPINIONATED GROUP OF TRUMPITE LOWLIFES


----------



## tycho1572 (Jan 19, 2018)

Trump said he was putting Americans first. Are you really surprised other countries are crying, Political Junky? lol


----------



## JGalt (Jan 19, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> *Way to go, Trump.*
> 
> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> ...





theliq said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Dumbasses.


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > *Way to go, Trump.*
> ...


Thanks for that BUT we have already realized that Trumpism


----------



## JGalt (Jan 19, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Trump said he was putting Americans first. Are you really surprised other countries are crying, Political Junky? lol



The most ironic thing is, the G-20 Summit is detested by leftists. Every time they have the summit, thousands of leftist protesters show up.

So which is it? Is Trump "evil" for not taking part in it, or should he be protested for taking part in it?

Leftists are sooooo unhinged.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> *Way to go, Trump.*
> 
> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> ...


The world is disgusted how we treat out own POTUS who was VOTED INTO OFFICE but sore losers continually whine and cry and attack him nonstop. What country would think us a world power when we are so divided by whiners?


----------



## pismoe (Jan 19, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> *Way to go, Trump.*
> 
> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> ...


----------------------------------   ' INFORMAL ALLIANCE eh ' , Sounds pretty scary  P.J..


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 19, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > *Way to go, Trump.*
> ...





theliq said:


> Thanks for that BUT we have already realized that Trumpism


That "Trumpism" what?


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > *Way to go, Trump.*
> ...


Whingers


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 19, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> *Way to go, Trump.*
> 
> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> ...


Great! Go President Trump!


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 19, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > *Way to go, Trump.*
> ...


America needs to take care of America, what part do you not understand?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 19, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > *Way to go, Trump.*
> ...


The world cant believe that you have elected a chimp like Trump. Its unsettling. The next President will have an easy job rebuilding the US reputation because there will be such relief that trump is history.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 19, 2018)

JGalt said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It shows a real lack of class that you want to denigrate the allies of the US. Particularly when you are no more than a keyboard warrior.  = wanker.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 19, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> *Way to go, Trump.*
> 
> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> ...



China is growing massively. It's confident in its current way of dealing with things.

When its military is strong enough to counter the US's military, then the game will really be in play. I'd say give it 20 years and China will be number one.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 19, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Why not, you denigrate the US every day and they dragged you weeping like a homo out of the german ovens.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 19, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Same for you Sir Thomas the Tainted. You'd be speaking German and eating your bratwurst right now if we hadn't pulled your asses out of the fire.

I still have a WW2 era British Enfield No. 4 Mk1 Lend Lease .303 rifle made right here in America by Savage Arms, because you wankers couldn't produce enough rifles to stop Hitler. She's a sweet shooter and probably has a couple dead Nazis in her history. It must suck that I can own an authentic piece of your history but you can't.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 19, 2018)

"World leadership".... in climate change propaganda. Thank you Mr. Trump and thank God we have a world leader who puts the United States first when it comes to "treaties" designed to blame American decadence for everything from drought in Africa to floods in Europe. The dirty little secret is that China is probably the biggest polluter on the planet but managed to bull shit the former community activist turned president Obama into blaming the U.S. for it's own world class pollution.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 19, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


we are like Trump--as you say--we are not taking any crap and we don't care whose feelings get hurt


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



   The great things that are happening in America right now blows your ignorant statement out of the water.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 19, 2018)

I say it's about time the rest of the world stepped up and took on some of the burdens.  Frankly it is my hope that America pulling back from all of this will show the ungrateful asshats in other nations just how much good America does on the world stage.  I suspect after a couple years of dealing with the "leadership" of any other nation, they'll realize just how well America was doing, and that the American ideals of freedom are far, far superior to any of the 'fake' freedoms offered by any other nation.

Let them burn for a while before we, as usual, come in to save them from themselves.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 19, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> *Way to go, Trump.*
> 
> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> ...



The left circa 2008-2016: “The US needs to stop intervening in the affairs of other countries!

The left 2017-2018: “The US is being left behind in the affairs of other nations’l


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 19, 2018)

An article from July 3, 2017. Let them get some of that one way China deal. Merkel has been going the wrong way for a long time.

Might be that Germany is playing China against Russia. Wake me up when Germany withdraws from nato.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 19, 2018)

If the World wants an America that just destroys it's self by tolerance I.E Immigration, why are most of these mofos not taking in refugees, or immigrants so much as the U.S.A?


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 19, 2018)

The entire planet has been bitching about America's choices on the world stage, why are they now bitching about us leaving it to their "wisdom"?


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Then STOP complaining when we give you a dose of the Truth and Facts....all you Guys are becoming more Hysterical and Hyperventilating by the minute


----------



## JGalt (Jan 19, 2018)

theliq said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



The reason we are laughing hysterically and hyperventilating is because of you leftists. Please keep entertaining us.


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

JGalt said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Who's a Leftist,cause I ain't


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 19, 2018)

theliq said:


> Hate to tell you Yanks,No one listens to you anymore...in the end you have nothing to SAY or CONTRIBUTE your total BULLSHIT has caught up with you...You are a NEGATIVE People these days,Your Furher wanted internal isolation,and he got his Trumpland...but No one wants to visit because you all have become a BORE


Why? Because President Trump is taking away the punch bowl? Because he is actually demanding your deadbeat country and the others pay up and stop expecting America to pay for you? Pffffffft take your balloon juice somewhere else.


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to tell you Yanks,No one listens to you anymore...in the end you have nothing to SAY or CONTRIBUTE your total BULLSHIT has caught up with you...You are a NEGATIVE People these days,Your Furher wanted internal isolation,and he got his Trumpland...but No one wants to visit because you all have become a BORE
> ...


We don't rely on Cowards anymore,as I said you are becoming extinct...all you do is Bleed of others


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2018)

theliq said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



  Just hit 52....
Could it possibly be that your countrymen have been stunted by your penal island history?
  I mean only the dumb ones get caught.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 19, 2018)

The Republicans want to destroy this country and for the rest of the world to pull ahead of us. The republicans are traitors.


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


We take our history as a compliment of who we are,you do realized that Australia became a Penal Colony because the Brits could NO LONGER SEND THEM TO IT'S ORIGINAL Placement of Crims,AMERICA...you Dumb Bastard...you know nothing of American History other than what happened 5 minutes ago...You are on a hiding to nothing with me because YOU R MY INFERIOR just get use it it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2018)

theliq said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



  So we must have gotten the smarter felons eh?
White collar versus gutter crime maybe?
    Inferior?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 19, 2018)

But we lead China and Germany in illegal Mexicans breaking into our country, undermining our economy and usurping our culture!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 19, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Why do leftist always post negative things about America?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find an op, buy a leftist, that openly supports or praises America or Americans.



*Why do leftist always post negative things about America?*


because they hate


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 19, 2018)

theliq said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Your response was too void of reasoning and too full of hysteria to be coherent.


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> But we lead China and Germany in illegal Mexicans breaking into our country, undermining our economy and usurping our culture!


Well American businesses use them....on LOW WAGES preventing Americans getting jobs...what punishment do the businesses receive when found/caught out...probably nothing I suppose

I'll close on this thread methinks you are all Defending the Indefensible ....TRUMP STYLEE see you around Guys


The updated score>>>Theliq 54 v 0 The Lemmings that call themselves Trumpites


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Why do leftist always post negative things about America?
> ...


What is Negative about the Truth ????


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2018)

Why do leftist always post negative things about America?


I challenge you to find an op, buy a leftist, that openly supports or praises America or Americans.


18 pages and not one of them has been able to prove me wrong.

shocking?


no, of course not


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 19, 2018)

theliq said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > But we lead China and Germany in illegal Mexicans breaking into our country, undermining our economy and usurping our culture!
> ...


If they weren't allowed to break in they couldn't be hired. Any legit business wants to reduce overhead.
Duh.


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Could you please rephrase that into English because I cannot understand your Mixed Metaphors

Duh De Duh


----------



## theliq (Jan 19, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Why do leftist always post negative things about America?
> ...


There are some Wonderful Americans what crap R U Spewing Now ??????


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 20, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> if Germany is  the free world leader now,how come we still have bases over there?....just asking?.....


Economic leader... Because they're smart enough to train and educate their workers. Go bills, and get a quarterback. Looks like California is going back to being a desert...


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 20, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Why do leftist always post negative things about America?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find an op, buy a leftist, that openly supports or praises America or Americans.


BS, it's about GOP s*** which is not America more like a disgrace...


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 20, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > if Germany is  the free world leader now,how come we still have bases over there?....just asking?.....
> ...


Right they are smart enough to educate their own citizens. While we go across the world and educate other countries citizens. Even our big corporations, instead of training an American, are training and then importing a foreigner. That is complete utter bullshit. They should not do that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 20, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> *Way to go, Trump.*
> 
> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> ...




A story from last july?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 20, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > if Germany is  the free world leader now,how come we still have bases over there?....just asking?.....
> ...


*Economic leader... Because they're smart enough to train and educate their workers*
thats why our troops are there?....if they are the new free world leader should they not be defending themselves?...
the bills?....always next year...lol
and cal has always been mostly desert.....


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 20, 2018)

theliq said:


> Hate to tell you Yanks,No one listens to you anymore...in the end you have nothing to SAY or CONTRIBUTE your total BULLSHIT has caught up with you...You are a NEGATIVE People these days,Your Furher wanted internal isolation,and he got his Trumpland...but No one wants to visit because you all have become a BORE


You might want to google how many tourists from other countries visit America each year asshole!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 20, 2018)

theliq said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Maybe you need it in spanish.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 20, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> *Way to go, Trump.*
> 
> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> ...


In losing world wars and poor driving skills.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 20, 2018)

Almost two-third of the posts in this thread have been deleted due to being completely irrelevant to the topic at hand.  Multiple posters have been thread banned and a few others infracted.  If you aren't going to discuss the topic then don't post.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 20, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> if Germany is  the free world leader now,how come we still have bases over there?....just asking?.....


Military alone is not an indicator of being the world leader. Innovation and economic activity are also important. Both China and Germany have policies of engaging other nations in major trade. China has two projects going that could give a commanding lead in world leadership. The New Silk Road, part of which is already complete and running. The part that they are actively working on is a six lane freeway from China to all of Europe. Also they are working on agreements to build a high speed railroad along the same route. Then there is their OBR, a road and railroad system connecting the Middle East, Africa, and Europe. 

They are building, already have a lot of it built, a canal system that brings water from the water rich south to the north. They are farming land that has not been farmed before.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 20, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > if Germany is  the free world leader now,how come we still have bases over there?....just asking?.....
> ...


my question stands....why does the new leader of the free world need our troops over there?.....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 20, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > *Way to go, Trump.*
> ...


wrong. retarded.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 20, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


they are not needed.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 20, 2018)

the usa needs germany as a staging ground and as a base for treating their wounded.


----------



## westwall (Jan 20, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> *Way to go, Trump.*
> 
> China, Germany Step Up as U.S. Retires From World Leadership
> 
> ...







What....Germany is going to have more Panda's than us now?  That's your definition of "lagging" behind?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 20, 2018)

close ramstein and landstuhl, lol.

makes war of choices in the middle east even more costly. DO IT.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 20, 2018)

L.K.Eder said:


> the usa needs germany as a staging ground and as a base for treating their wounded.


they have other countries in that area they can do that in....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 20, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > the usa needs germany as a staging ground and as a base for treating their wounded.
> ...


then do it. move your entire highend hospital to hungary or poland. do not pretend that you are defending germany. that is insulting.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 20, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


They are not training them. foreigners have cheap education and are more interested in science Etc than our students. But many thanks to the GOP for screwing up our Education and Training Systems in order to save the rich from paying their fair share, Dupe.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 20, 2018)

L.K.Eder said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


did i say that or did you?.....i asked what the fuck are they there for....i said in another thread that your country and England should able to defend themselves and all i got was bullshit replies.....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 20, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


come on, man. it is clearly a general you. i also do not expect you personally to move the landstuhl facilities to wroclaw.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 20, 2018)

i also have zero tolerance, especially on this board, with this "america is defending the world" bullshit..


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 20, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


They spend plenty on defense and I'm not crazy about them spending anymore knowing Germans... At least the bills were in the playoffs and they did a whole lot better than the Rams LOL. Global warming is hitting California pretty hard, like southern Spain and South Africa. Our media is so pathetic, ridiculous gabfest and no coverage of foreign news.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 20, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


What units do we have stationed in China?


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 20, 2018)

westwall said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > *Way to go, Trump.*
> ...


Oh my, another brilliant con.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 21, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


nice dance rocks.....dean would be proud of you....


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 23, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Why do leftist always post negative things about America?
> ...


uhm, no.

you hate America, you post hateful shit on a regular basis.


----------

